# HD Sets in Over Three-Quarters of U.S. Homes: Nielsen



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: MultiChannel News


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe the problem of folks not watching HD channels even thou they have it is ignorance.

My folks are a prime example. 

They have SD and HD channels yet, they never go to the HD channels due to the fact that it is so high up in the channel sequence and it is easier for them to punch the lower SD channels on the remote.

I eventually did them a favor and removed the SD channels and left the equivalent HD channels programmed so now all they have to do is go up and down on the remote and don't have to mess with memorizing the channel number.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have seen people that don't have them hooked up via HDMI but instead were using RCA cables. If I'm spending my hard earned money I'm going to research how to get the most out of it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tripplej said:


> I believe the problem of folks not watching HD channels even thou they have it is ignorance.
> 
> My folks are a prime example.
> 
> They have SD and HD channels yet, they never go to the HD channels due to the fact that it is so high up in the channel sequence and it is easier for them to punch the lower SD channels on the remote.


So true, my parents are the same. they finally through out there 30 year old 20"CRT and bought a 32" HDTV but they only have the basic digital cable package so no HD. Its at least not huge so it looks ok but they have no real idea what they are missing but always comment on how good my projector looks when they watch a movie here.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So true, my parents are the same. .


lol. Parents are always the same regardless of where they came from.

They are all set in their ways especially now since they are all much older and change is hard for most!

I had to literally delete the old stations to get them to go to the HD channels.

And since they don't know how to get the old channels back, they are now forced to see HD channels.

lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me wonder when we make the transition to being non tech savvy and pulling our socks to our knees while wearing shorts.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

probably once our hearing starts going and eyesight is flailing. I think its also just an issue of the new technology that will come out when we are in our 70s we just wont care about.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope to still care at 70. …I'd be happy still being alive at 70.


----------

